# Speeding Ticket in Monroe County, Georgia



## MTMiller (Aug 17, 2012)

I got cited for 83 in a 65 (18mph over posted speed limit) on I-75 between Forsyth and Macon.  This is my first citation in 16 years.

Due to work reasons and insurance, I would like to find a local attorney that could help me get the ticket reduced by 4-5 MPH so it won't ding my record.  I don't care as much about the $175 fine as I do about other ways this may affect me.

Anyone got any recommendations or experience?


----------



## GoldDot40 (Aug 18, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## MTMiller (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks Bassquatch, great advice!!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 18, 2012)

Slow down!


----------



## dick7.62 (Aug 19, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> Slow down!



Yes, I wouldn't think of going more than 10 over through Monroe county.


----------



## mattech (Aug 19, 2012)

I can't help you with the speeding ticket, but will tell you to not speed between exits 205 and 181.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Aug 19, 2012)

Call up there and ask them.  I think you can pay a higher fine to drop the speed.  They have a couple of different options


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 19, 2012)

by now I thought everyone knew of the revenue enhancing features of I75 and Monroe county. 

They will pop you if given a chance, no doubt.

Pappy


----------



## DAVE (Aug 19, 2012)

Don't hire a lawyer, go to court, tell the clerk you would like to settle before court time and ask for a reduction and no points.


----------



## MTMiller (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks for the advise.  I'll give them a call tomorrow and see what they say.  This is a learning lesson for me to pay closer attention.  I honestly thought I was in a 70 zone.  I'm used to driving on I-285 and I-75 north of Marietta where you'll get run over if you're not at least doing 70.


----------



## Huntress (Aug 20, 2012)

Plead NO LO as you can do this every 5 yrs or so and it won't put points on your record but you still pay the fine.  I had a judge in the Savannah area tell me to plead this since I had never had a ticket before.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Aug 20, 2012)

Huntress said:


> Plead NO LO as you can do this every 5 yrs or so and it won't put points on your record but you still pay the fine.  I had a judge in the Savannah area tell me to plead this since I had never had a ticket before.



You're right, NOLO does keep the 'points' off your record, but the actual offense will stick....and it still goes on record as a 'conviction'. The last 3 insurance companies I had coverage with go by the offenses on your MVR....not the points.


----------



## thomas the redneck (Aug 20, 2012)

folks i have a monroe county tag on my truck and use the cruz in the county they dont care where your from  after 75 they start stopin and writing   
i75 is a big money maker for the county and also the site of alot of deaths so they are very serious about the posted speed limit


----------



## cyoung (Aug 20, 2012)

I got one a few years ago down there.  I was doing 86mph.  I think it cost me $192.  A couple years later, I rode down there for work and the guy driving got pulled over by the same guy....officer Henderson, I believe.


----------



## ga.farrier (Aug 23, 2012)

What did they do on your ticket? GPSTC is in Forsyth and one of the first things my Captain told me when I went to the Police academy there was that they generally don't give much before they start writing tickets and they don't care if you're an Officer or not. Sometimes a Solicitor or DA will non adjudicate a citation, meaning they are basically dismissing the citation if you pay it. Another option would be to plea to a charge of too fast for conditions. That is a non points violation and will probably cost about the same as the speeding ticket at 18 over.


----------



## MTMiller (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for the advise everyone.


----------



## coltday (Aug 29, 2012)

I had one that was 23 mph over, my very first one and only one in 7 years of driving. I paid $75 and took the defensive driving course, carried my paper saying I had went they dropped ticket completely, even the fine. I was expecting and OK with paying the fine, but was glad to keep that $140.


----------



## Hunterforlife (Sep 19, 2012)

I have a service called Legal Shield and when I got a ticket I sent them a copy of my speeding ticket.  I did not have to go to court and I ended up paying a small court fee ($35) and no points on my license.  Wont help you know but may be something to think about for the future.  

http://www.legalshield.com/corp/


----------

